# Look 486 as TT bike



## peloton89 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi everybody. I've had my new Look 555 for about 3 weeks now and I love it so much that I'm thinking of a way to get a TT bike from Look without busting the bank. I think finding a used 486 frame is pretty doable but I wondered if anyone out there had ever built a 486 up as a full-on TT bike or not. If anyone has any thoughts on it, please feel free to voice them. Thanks everyone!


----------



## 52-16SS (Dec 16, 2002)

I seen several on rbr but I've never considered the 486 a TT frame, its geometry is typical road bike and the head tube may be too tall for the best aero position. Regardless, if you are still interested in the 486 I have a well used 57 that I'm thinking of parting with.


----------



## peloton89 (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks, that's good to know, I was just curious if anyone had ridden one. The back wheel cutout is reminiscent of a TT bike but I wasn't sure about anything else on it. I might be interested in the 57, since that's my size in the 555...how much were you thinking? Can't promise anything because I'm 17 with a part time job paying for a $2400 555 but if the price is right the parental unit might assist me. Thanks!


----------



## 52-16SS (Dec 16, 2002)

Sending you a PM


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=58744


----------

